# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что ты знаешь о городе своем?

## Irina

*Сейчас место, где вы живете красивое и современное, а ведь когда-то оно был другим. Чем-то славилось, имеет свои легенды и историю. А что вы знаете интересного о месте, в котором живёте?*

----------


## Irina

*О том, что Могилевщина — край особенный и в нем издавна происходили события, которые разумным объяснениям не поддаются, слышали многие. Во всяком случае, легенды об удивительном и нереальном передаются здесь из поколения в поколение. И некоторые современники отнюдь не считают их выдумкой.*

*Таинственные знаки*
Упоминания о паранормальных явлениях, случавшихся в Могилеве, встречаются в сохранившихся до наших дней древних летописях и хрониках. В одном из таких документов, к примеру, говорится, что в 1670 году в Могилеве постоянно находили письмена ярко–красного цвета. Кто–то оставлял надписи на стенах церквей, костелов, других зданий, причем на большой — в несколько саженей (4 — 6 метров) — высоте. Появлялись они даже в запертых на замки сундуках. А бывало, жители целых кварталов поутру обнаруживали, что у них острижены волосы. Немало могут рассказать о необычных «подарках», в разное время преподнесенных могилевчанам, историки Илья Курков и Игорь Пушкин — авторы книги «Могилевщина. Легенды. События. Люди», написанной на основе архивных документов и музейных источников: «В августе 1694 года на город обрушился град величиной с грецкий орех, в июне 1695–го выпал снег и пролежал несколько дней. В январе 1700 года люди увидели на небе аж три солнца, после чего в Могилеве на льду Днепра собаки растерзали собаку, кости обглодали и снег на том месте вылизали. Народ отмечал: «Это не к добру». Вскоре началась Северная война, принесшая могилевчанам неисчислимые бедствия, а в 1708 году город был ограблен и сожжен».

Знамений и предупреждений было еще много. Русско–турецкую войну, по мнению летописцев, предрекали кровавого цвета столбы, появившиеся на востоке и исчезнувшие на западе. От их свечения все вокруг было кровавое и страшное. Странное свечение (к счастью, на сей раз не жуткое и не повлекшее за собой дурных последствий) позапрошлой зимой наблюдали и жители райцентра Круглое. «Был тихий морозный вечер накануне старого Нового года, — вспоминает начальник отдела идеологии Круглянского райисполкома Елена Рыбакова. — Все кругом — в снегу, на деревьях — иней, в общем, и погода, и картина приятные, но самые обычные. Если бы вдруг не появились неожиданно световые столбы. Они сверкали по всему поселку и растаяли через несколько часов. Эту волшебную красоту наблюдали все жители, но что это было, никто не знает до сих пор».

*Бог помог?*

Случались в истории Могилевщины и другие странности. Объяснить их невозможно, потому многие верят, что здесь не обошлось без вмешательства высших сил. В феврале 1655 года к Могилеву подошли войска гетмана Великого княжества Литовского Януша Радзивилла. Осада продолжалась три месяца, после чего гетман, раздосадованный упрямством защитников, решил разрушить укрепления и заложил в подкопы пороховые бочки. Могилев спасся чудом. В доме у одной вдовы, все это время молившей Матерь Божью о помощи, замироточила икона Пресвятой Девы. Сила удара взорвавшихся пороховых зарядов пошла не вглубь вала, а в сторону нападавших, поразив множество солдат. Напуганный Радзивилл вынужден был отойти. Горожане, уверовавшие в то, что город спасла икона, стали называть ее чудотворной Могилево–Братской. И чудо повторилось. Когда в 1910 году Могилев охватил пожар, икону понесли навстречу огненному валу. Ветер резко переменился, огонь ослаб и вскоре погас.

— Необъяснимыми, мистическими явлениями славится и наш древний Мстиславль, — утверждает директор Мстиславского районного научно–методического центра Тамара Чубанова. — До наших дней дошла легенда о чудесном исцелении князя Симеона Лугвена, основавшего в конце XIV века Свято–Успенский монастырь в Пустынках, под Мстиславлем. Ослепшему Лугвену во сне привиделся старец, наказавший найти источник с живой водой и омыть ею лицо. Криницу князь нашел, умылся и прозрел. Затем приказал на этом святом месте поставить храм, а чуть выше источника основать мужской монастырь. В то, что этот источник особенный, и наши современники верят. В купели зимой и стар и млад плещутся. И наша сотрудница, у которой немало болячек, в воду однажды залезть рискнула. И что бы вы думали: на дворе был жуткий мороз, а она на следующий день даже не чихнула. И за всю зиму не болела ни разу!

Чудеса на этом не заканчиваются. Когда несколько лет назад в Пустынки в разрушавшийся монастырь вернулись монахи и стали очищать стены от грязи и пыли, на одной из них проявился лик Христа. Причем с каждым днем изображение становилось все ярче. Свидетели уверяют: человек такое нарисовать не мог.

*Что они хотят?*

Могилевчане–старожилы уверяют: родной город буквально пропитан мистикой. Так, в 1960 году добровольцы, согласившиеся сломать колокольню и купола могилевского собора Трех Святителей, вскоре погибли один за другим при весьма загадочных обстоятельствах. Говорят, долгое время никто не соглашался вселяться в квартиры, где жили эти люди, называя их проклятыми.

До сих пор, по мнению некоторых могилевчан, обитают духи и в доме Конисского на Архиерейском валу. «Ощущения от этого дома очень странные, двоякие, — призналась мне бывшая хранительница фондов Музея истории Могилева (одно время он размещался в доме Конисского) Галина Забродская. — С одной стороны — светлые, ведь здесь когда–то жил и работал прекраснейший, чистейший человек архиепископ Могилевский Георгий Конисский, а с другой — жутковатые, поскольку через много лет после его смерти в подвале убивали людей. Лично я, человек не особо мнительный, постоянно чувствовала рядом с собой присутствие кого–то постороннего. Сижу, бывало, одна в хранилище и вдруг слышу: за спиной какие–то шорохи, странные звуки, а то вдруг пробежит по волосам ветер, хотя и окна, и двери закрыты наглухо. В это трудно поверить, но порой мне даже приходилось придерживать руками, ловить лежащие на столе листы бумаги, которые вдруг ни с того ни с сего устремлялись в воздух!

...Верить в это или нет — личное дело каждого.

----------


## PatR!oT

насочиняю не поверите)))

----------

